# Building a 500 Point DKOK Army



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks to my complete and utter fickleness, I am once again finding myself wanting to build a Death Korps of Krieg army. As my post history can testify, I've played around with several such army suggestions in the past, but I've never been truly satisfied with any of the lists I came up with.

Today, I talked with the owner of my FLGS, and I eventually decided on using the IG codex instead of FW's ruleset. So far, I've only decided on using the classic 2 Meltavets +CCS (I decided against Chimeras as I felt it went against the whole 'image' of the Death Korps of Krieg). I discussed adding Rough Riders and Stormtroopers as well to bring it up to 500 points, but I've sort of having doubts now. Can anyone help?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in exactly the same situation although I am going a different way about it,

at the moment I have

CCS
Regimental Standard

Infantry Platoon
2 Squads Not Upgraded

Infantry Platoon
2 Squads Not Upgraded

Rough Rider
Mogul Kamir

I still have to work out points and special weapons but I think that it'll look good while it dies


----------



## Hurons_Champion (Aug 7, 2011)

It'll do alot of dying even with metal boxes (chimeras) as any melta/lance/lascannon army will glance it and mop up the rest with the second assault phase


----------

